# question for female EMT's



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

This is an objective question only. 

Just the facts.

What provoked this thought was observing a conversation of a group of female EMT's lamenting how they can not find tech pants the fit well.

How much $ could you envision yourself spending for custom made and fitted pants.

SCENARIO:

You go to a shop, not a uniform shop, a woman's fashion-design shop, they take your measurements, you dictate how high you want the waist, and how low you want the hem on the bottom, and choose how many pockets you want and the configuration, the designer makes you three pairs, before you accept the three pairs, the shop will make corrective alterations, they will also provide three years "coverage" to alter, mend, and replace if destroyed beyond repair while in the line of duty.

So, in short, how much would you pay, for a three-year warrantied, three pair of tech pants.

NOTE: For all you "Nancy Drew's" on this forum, neither I nor anyone else I know of offers such a service.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 6, 2010)

http://shop.captaindaves.com/p-2008-womens-emt-pants-black.aspx


That was a 2 second search.  I'm sure there are others out there.  I couldn't imagine anyone paying for custom made pants that are going to get thrown up and bled on.

Just my .02


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> http://shop.captaindaves.com/p-2008-womens-emt-pants-black.aspx
> 
> 
> That was a 2 second search.  I'm sure there are others out there.  I couldn't imagine anyone paying for custom made pants that are going to get thrown up and bled on.
> ...



Thank you for your reply to my thread.

Does every female have the same ratio for pants ?

There are materials that resist soiling and there are dry cleaners that do decontamination of clothing.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't find men's pants of any kind particularly uncomfortable. They are a big baggier than women's pants, but I like that. I don't want close-fitting pants when I'm working. 

Even though all women are shopaholics who love custom fashion designs, I doubt very many women would want to pay for custom tactical pants. I mean, EMS just isn't the type of work environment where that is really necessary.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 6, 2010)

If men's pants fit me worse, I could see being tempted by this.  It's nothing for my local seamstress to take in the waist a little bit, and that only costs $10 per pair for me.

The link to the women's EMT pants is worthless to me, I need a 34 inch inseam, do not need pants with hips 7 inches bigger than my waist and find that the high rise of most women's uniform pants looks ridiculous on me.  I'm sticking to my standard, men's, unhemmed pants.  One size too big for my waist works for my tush, and then I just have the waist altered.

I much prefer regular pants, anyway, not EMT pants.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 6, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Thank you for your reply to my thread.
> 
> Does every female have the same ratio for pants ?
> 
> There are materials that resist soiling and there are dry cleaners that do decontamination of clothing.



Nope... Just as men don't have the same ratio for pants either.  But once they make a general pattern that fits the female form, its probably very easy for them to buy the correct waist size and have them hemmed as men do.  Having someone make pants from scratch doesn't seem necessary and I assume would be expensive since they are made by hand by someone who presumably wants to be compensated for their time.

Not trying to shoot down your business proposition, its just something to consider.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2010)

Ya also gotta look at companies like Spiewack and 5.11 who make EMS pants specifically for women.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Nope... Just as men don't have the same ratio for pants either.  But once they make a general pattern that fits the female form, its probably very easy for them to buy the correct waist size and have them hemmed as men do.  Having someone make pants from scratch doesn't seem necessary and I assume would be expensive since they are made by hand by someone who presumably wants to be compensated for their time.
> 
> Not trying to shoot down your business proposition, its just something to consider.




Men pay hundreds for flashlight and equipment they really do not need.

Anything anyone has to do can be achieved with the gear the agency stocks the bus with.

Companies sell this stuff so people by it.

Women buy designer clothes and bags, however, they are in their tech pants 25-50 hours a week....

How much time does the same woman spend in her $800 shoes and I know EMTs that wear them. 

If it were available, nobody would pay for that.

This came to mind over hearing a conversation of female EMTs lamenting how even the female marketed pants rode too high, too low, looked like mom pants.

Objectively, I would not care how a co-workers pants fit or not, or what they carried on their bat belts....that being said, if those things comforted someone, increased his or her confidence, indirectly, the little gadget on the cliched bat belt, or the perfecting fitting pants may enhance patient care.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ya also gotta look at companies like Spiewack and 5.11 who make EMS pants specifically for women.




But not all women have the same dimensions and proportions.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 6, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> But not all women have the same dimensions and proportions.



The same could be said for men, no?


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

*Furthermore:*

People spend money on what makes them feel good.

Add up all the lattes and the cigarettes over the course of a year.

Some people are made to feel good when they have perfect fitting clothes.

A woman a while back, not rich, told me she spent over one thousand dollars on a custom bra and panties that very very few people ever even see. But it makes her feel good just to wear it. She opinioned that everyone needs to buy one thing that makes them feel that way.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't need to feel that good about my uniform, nor have I ever spent that much money on a single item of clothing.

As for how much I'm willing to spend for pants, about $55, which is what I can get the perfectly good 5.11 women's pants for here in town, at a shop that will alter them in pretty much any way needed for free.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 6, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> People spend money on what makes them feel good.
> 
> Add up all the lattes and the cigarettes over the course of a year.
> 
> ...



Find me any EMT or Paramedic making 10-15/hr that will spend $1000 on a piece of clothing


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> The same could be said for men, no?



But most men do not care how their pants, especially uniform pants fit, they do care about flashlights, scopes and shears and how to hold them.

And there are enough companies selling those things.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Find me any EMT or Paramedic making 10-15/hr that will spend $1000 on a piece of clothing



*raises hand* Although it was a set of racing leathers for when I race my motorcycle at the track, does that count?


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Find me any EMT or Paramedic making 10-15/hr that will spend $1000 on a piece of clothing



I have known them to spend that much on ciggs over a few months, or other drugs, or equipment.

And I did hear a conversation of four women, dreaming of a perfect fit for their pants.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> *raises hand* Although it was a set of racing leathers for when I race my motorcycle at the track, does that count?





aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah now we are getting somewhere

how do those pants fit and how do they make you feel ?


----------



## Aidey (Nov 6, 2010)

Dreaming about something and actually doing something are two different things. Women dream about a lot of things they will never have, and yet somehow we manage to do just fine with what we've got. I've heard 4 women discuss the perfect man, but you don't see any of us in a genetics lab.

My uniform pants are my uniform. As long as they don't fall off, aren't too tight and have pockets in the right spots I'm not too worried about it. My goal isn't to look awesome, it is to be functional.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

Also, I heard a female say how she replaced, in her life, going out to clubs with spending time with a volunteer ambulance service.

And she does sort of come up with her own uniform configurations, without, violating the standards of the service.

All the money she used to spend on going out clothes, could go to EMT-ing clothes.

And wealth is neither created nor destroyed, it just changes hands.

And wealth is transferred voluntarily.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Dreaming about something and actually doing something are two different things. Women dream about a lot of things they will never have, and yet somehow we manage to do just fine with what we've got. I've heard 4 women discuss the perfect man, but you don't see any of us in a genetics lab.
> 
> My uniform pants are my uniform. As long as they don't fall off, aren't too tight and have pockets in the right spots I'm not too worried about it. My goal isn't to look awesome, it is to be functional.



Disregard the look, do they ever ride up or feel bad, because of how they fit ?


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

*Anyone alive in 1972 ?*

Did you ever even envision the day you would pay $5 for a cup of coffee ?

$ 75 a month to have access to Television programming ?

Do you know do either ?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah now we are getting somewhere
> 
> how do those pants fit and how do they make you feel ?



I could care less about how they fit or make me feel. All I care about is if they'll protect my *** from kissing the concrete at 110mph
Same reason I spend $700 on a race helmet for teh track, it's safety gear. That's why I asked if it counted, since it's not really in the same boat as work pants.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 6, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Disregard the look, do they ever ride up or feel bad, because of how they fit ?



No. It is seriously not that big of a deal. 




jtpaintball70 said:


> I could care less about how they fit or make me feel. All I care about is if they'll protect my *** from kissing the concrete at 110mph



+1


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty much every woman who has posted has said she wouldn't be interested in this, and your response is "women like designer shoes so they can spend their club money on custom pants!" Get over your stereotypical notions and try actually listening to the feedback you solicited.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 6, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Also, I heard a female say how she replaced, in her life, going out to clubs with spending time with a volunteer ambulance service.
> 
> And she does sort of come up with her own uniform configurations, without, violating the standards of the service.
> 
> ...



I've never been out to clubs.  I have no cigarette fund (although Diet Pepsi is a habit of mine, formaldehyde notwithstanding), and I never really had a ton of extra money.  

I paid $50 once for a pair of boots I've worn 5 times, and I still regret that money wasted.  

You're generalizing.  Everybody's got a habit, but I don't have any personal acquaintances who spent more than $500 on any clothing other than their wedding dress.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> I've never been out to clubs.  I have no cigarette fund (although Diet Pepsi is a habit of mine, formaldehyde notwithstanding), and I never really had a ton of extra money.
> 
> I paid $50 once for a pair of boots I've worn 5 times, and I still regret that money wasted.
> 
> You're generalizing.  Everybody's got a habit, but I don't have any personal acquaintances who spent more than $500 on any clothing other than their wedding dress.




My mom has had the same furniture and kitchenware since she was married in 1959.

She has never spent more than $200 or so on any one item of clothing.

Yet, people amass fortunes on consumer clothes and furniture......


----------



## 18G (Nov 6, 2010)

A lot of companies will cover the replacement costs of pants ruined while on-duty... least a few I've been affiliated with. 

Most if not all the girls I've worked with don't put much thought into their uniform. It's just a required thing and looks the same as everyone elses... as long as it's comfortable they don't really care.



> Yet, people amass fortunes on consumer clothes and furniture......



If they have the means and it's what makes em feel good so be it. My daughter loves new clothes and can never have too many (or shoes)


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd probably drop around $150-$200...

However, I've found a few options online for special cut pants that I have ordered and they work well for me and they don't cost quite that much.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 6, 2010)

Because it is annoying to read a thread that claims to be looking for women's opinion but is really just an excuse for you to talk about how women are shallow consumerists. 



emt seeking first job said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Has every female registered to this forum commented ?
> 
> ...


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 6, 2010)

Aren't you the same guy that bashed Hatzolah when you realized you couldn't get on with them since you aren't Jewish?

Are you now bashing females because they are unattainable for you as well? 

Sorry, not trying to be a jerk, but I'm kinda irritated with your cryptic, passively inflammatory threads. It seems to me like you have a lot of misguided anger at Jews and Women for some reason.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Aren't you the same guy that bashed Hatzolah when you realized you couldn't get on with them since you aren't Jewish?
> 
> Are you now bashing females because they are unattainable for you as well?
> 
> Sorry, not trying to be a jerk, but I'm kinda irritated with your cryptic, passively inflammatory threads. It seems to me like you have a lot of misguided anger at Jews and Women for some reason.



Hey Lucid I wish you would not hold your feelings inside it is just not healthy.  Someday you will learn to tell us how you really feel.

Now in seriousness I have noticed some questionable topics by the OP.  

"Unattainable" - rofl


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok so...sorry if I'm wrong but my interpretation of this post was about females pants (supposedly)? THEN it changed to how much we (females) would spend to get custom pants??? NOW its kind of like bashing on females. Again, sorry if I'm wrong that's just how it seemed to me.

However, I would NOT spend a ton of money on a pair of "custom" pants...when my 5.11 EMS pants for women fit great! Also, you never know when you will rip pants...or when someone may vomit on your uniform, or get blood on it. I just do not see spending that kind of money in a pair of uniform pants...  

just my .02 worth.


----------



## EMS49393 (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a UNIFORM.  It doesn't have to be designer.  I would not blow a pile of money on something most of my employers have provided as a part of my benefits package.  

Now, I have spent $150 on fabric... for my wedding dress.  I would spend $100 dollars or so on specialty fabric for a dress for a special dinner or banquet.  I am a seamstress, so I haven't and will never pay for dressmaking or alterations.  

I don't go to my EMS job for a fashion show, I go to do a job.  Why would I pay 200 for a pair of pants I can order for 40 and they fit with little alteration?


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

EMSrush said:


> I'd probably drop around $150-$200...
> 
> However, I've found a few options online for special cut pants that I have ordered and they work well for me and they don't cost quite that much.




Thank you.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Because it is annoying to read a thread that claims to be looking for women's opinion but is really just an excuse for you to talk about how women are shallow consumerists.





How are you able to glean my intent from text alone ?

You must psychic.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

*Funny thing is..............................*

I come back to check the thread, all this public bashing, and quite a few PMs telling me, please do not identify me in the public forum, but, let me know if you ever sell custom pants...................................


----------



## Aidey (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't think anyone is trying to bash you, we're just confused because you asked a question, you got a bunch of answers and you are arguing with us about our answers. Good for you that you might know women who are willing to spend $xxx on whatever, but it doesn't seem like women are willing to pay for super custom pants when there are pre-made alternatives that work.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 6, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> How are you able to glean my intent from text alone ?
> 
> You must psychic.



You ask for women's opinions.

You argue with every single woman who says she would not be interested because a woman you once knew did something, thus you really know what women want. 

Doesn't take psychic powers to read that.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Aren't you the same guy that bashed Hatzolah when you realized you couldn't get on with them since you aren't Jewish?
> 
> Are you now bashing females because they are unattainable for you as well?
> 
> Sorry, not trying to be a jerk, but I'm kinda irritated with your cryptic, passively inflammatory threads. It seems to me like you have a lot of misguided anger at Jews and Women for some reason.





I can only imagine a person who would remember what someone wrote in an online forum months ago.

For the record, I assert that ambulance services by law should be open to any qualified person.

I have been with two vollies that have jewish people in them. 

Any vollie ambulance should be designated an area, and ANY qualified person should have the opportunity to join. It should not be based on being 1) jewish and 2) married and 3) over 25.

I also believe females should be able to join them as well.

It is a simple observation that many women are consumers of clothing, just as men are consumers of equipment.

There is nothing wrong with either.

There are men who pay $200 to take a town car to Teterboro Airport, pay $10,000 to fly to London, to pay thousands for a bespoke suit.....


----------



## Aidey (Nov 6, 2010)

Well the women around here are obviously not interested in being consumers of custom uniform pants, so I'm failing to see what the point of all of this is.


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 6, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Well the women around here are obviously not interested in being consumers of custom uniform pants, so I'm failing to see what the point of all of this is.



+1 I agree with you!!!


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> You ask for women's opinions.
> 
> You argue with every single woman who says she would not be interested because a woman you once knew did something, thus you really know what women want.
> 
> Doesn't take psychic powers to read that.




But, anonymous internet forums exist to debate things.

I did nothing wrong by starting this thread, nor replying in any manner I deem fit, so long as I do not attack the poster personally.

I am not private messaging any female member the question either to ask the question or follow up with other points.

Every person who replied had and has the option of never reading the thread, never posting a reply, and ignoring any of my replies to a reply.

Asking annoying questions in an online forum is not an offense either of the terms of use, or morally.

Look up 46young's thread on threads being mis-labled "trolling"

Once again, I am getting quite a few private messages about my concept from female emts.

And why should I care if I annoyed a few anonymous people I will never meet ?

POSTING HERE KEEPS ME FROM ASKING EMT'S IN REAL TIME AND ANNOYING THEM.

Once again, everyone had the option of once reading the thread to see what is about, leaving with comment.

Yet, quite a few people seem to be posting....

I will get back to this later, it would be rude to keep all my pm's waiting....


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 6, 2010)

emtchick171 said:


> +1 I agree with you!!!





So go get a room !

How do you think that it affects me the two of you agreeing.

I know that, within a 150 mile radius of New York City, within the population of females employed in some aspect of public safety, be it as a volunteer, per diem, or salaried employee, in either a federal, state, county, municipal, quasi-government agency..............or a private company...........there would be a small minority but significant # to sustain a haute couture line of navy blue uniform pants.

My question was, and, for all you Nancy Drew's out there, no mystery and had no ulterior motive......

HOW MUCH WOULD YOU PAY FOR THE PERFECT PANTS.....???

I could ask the men how much they would pay for the perfect custom made stethoscope, monogrammed, with light emitting diodes on the circle part, to illuminate the patient, and blue-tooth capable, and a case with a belt loop, and GPS location if you lose it, but there are only 24 hours in a day.....


----------



## EMS49393 (Nov 6, 2010)

People have given their opinions.  You obviously do not like them.  On top of that, you are RUDE.

Perhaps it's time for a threadlock before this gets out of hand.  Besides, you're getting tons of PM's from anonymous women just dying to buy your overly priced custom fit pants, so you really do not need additional advertisement.

Stellar idea, and I hope it takes off for you.  I've been designing and custom-making children's wear for years, and I'm lucky to make a thousand dollars a year doing it.  Hope your clothing business takes off, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thread closed...never to be reopened again.


----------

